# Nickyboy's 2020 LEJOG for Down's Syndrome Association



## nickyboy (12 Nov 2019)

With @I like Skol and a couple of friends
Here is the link to my donation page which explains why DSA
http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/NickLyth2

I should add that I'm paying for all my accommodation, meals, transport to/from so every penny goes to the DSA (less a couple of % to Virgin Money Giving)


----------



## netman (12 Nov 2019)

Bunged a pony in - will do the same again when you finish - great cause and best of luck...


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

Any target figure in mind?


----------



## raleighnut (12 Nov 2019)

Steve Walwyn did the same,

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc..._end2end.htm&usg=AOvVaw31sD8zV_zyEt4X2n8e3KQQ


----------



## nickyboy (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any target figure in mind?


No fundraising target. If folk want to donate that's great. If folk want to just watch me suffer (I will try to post daily on CC as I hopefully progress) that's great too.

Having seen first hand how the DSA support parents of babies at a very difficult time I hope I can manage to raise a decent amount


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

nickyboy said:


> No fundraising target. If folk want to donate that's great. If folk want to just watch me suffer (I will try to post daily on CC as I hopefully progress) that's great too.
> 
> Having seen first hand how the DSA support parents of babies at a very difficult time I hope I can manage to raise a decent amount.


Best o'luck to the lot of you. And remember to have fun.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2019)

Great cause Nick, and this will mean a lot to many people.

Here's to hoping we can move that decimal point (at least) two places to the right to make a significant contribution and fingers crossed we also enjoy the preparation and the actual challenge.

I was just going to point out that the participants are self funding all the associated costs for logistics, accommodation and food, but I see you have already mentioned it. This means that all donations (less the unavoidable small fee taken by VirginMoneyGiving) will go to the charity and not be misdirected to fund any of the trip.

I also want to point out that while we hope this will be an enjoyable jaunt, we do not underestimate the scale of the challenge we are taking on. We are not a group of fit young specimens and would all be classed as old enough to know better! I think I am the youngest by a considerable margin so for us as a group to commit to riding on average 85 miles per day, continuously for 11 days, regardless of what the weather might throw at us is no minor thing. There are sure to be some hard days when we wonder why the heck we are doing it.

Anyway, it is happening and we will do it, so please donate anything you can to an important organisation that does fantastic work.

6 months till blast off.....

Skol.


----------



## rich p (14 Nov 2019)

Good luck Nick...
...putting up with Skolly, I mean!


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2019)

@nickyboy If you set up a twitter account for the ride i'll punt the shoot out of it. Lemme know.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2019)

dan_bo said:


> @nickyboy If you set up a twitter account for the ride i'll punt the shoot out of it. Lemme know.


Thanks Dan, I'm just starting to build the profile of the ride. I'm planning on using twitter for this too so I'll let you know

I presume you're my go to for Snapchat, Tik Tok, Telegram?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Thanks Dan, I'm just starting to build the profile of the ride. I'm planning on using twitter for this too so I'll let you know
> 
> I presume you're my go to for Snapchat, Tik Tok, Telegram?




What?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2019)

dan_bo said:


> What?


If you're going to be my (free) Social Media Manager for this ride, you're going to have to up your game Dan


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2019)

*Total raised so far* £200.00

Thanks very much to all who have donated thus far. We are off to a flying start


----------



## 13 rider (15 Nov 2019)

Donation made .A few of us Leicester CCers are being to plan for the summer of 2021 . Look forward to reading about your adventure and hopes it dosnt put us off


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> Donation made .A few of us Leicester CCers are being to plan for the summer of 2021 . Look forward to reading about your adventure and hopes it dosnt put us off


Thanks very much. Our little group is pretty much there in terms of transport to/from, routing, accommodation. We will just need to fine tune the packing nearer the date. Any help I can give please just ask


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2019)

Look what arrived in the post today having hit , thanks to you guys, the DSA initial fundraising target







A bit tight but that can help with my weight loss motivation


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2020)

Unashamed bump to maybe help with the fundraising as we have 15 weeks to go. Regular cycling ticking over nicely as winter has been mild, even in the Peak District. Plan is to ramp it up a bit with about 8 weeks to go. We are also going to do a fully packed back-to-back imperial century weekend to see how the body actually reacts to consecutive long days in the saddle. Much discussion about how many inner tubes to take between us to shave those grams off the LEJOG packing

The virgin giving site link is updated as my three fellow participants have decided to raise money for the Down's Syndrome Association too

https://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/Team/4middleagedblokesonbikes


----------



## I like Skol (12 Feb 2020)

Weather is a bit pants at the moment so we are having to dig deep into the motivation barrel to get out on the bikes and keep our fitness levels up. Hopefully we will get some better conditions for training before the departure date (fingers crossed)?

Fundraising efforts now going into overdrive as the big day gets rapidly closer.... Any donations large or small are appreciated.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2020)




----------



## BSOh (12 Feb 2020)

Done. Best of luck lads!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Apr 2020)

Unfortunately due to the obvious circumstances we have had to postpone the May LEJOG. However, it's only a postponement. We will take a view in a couple of months to see whether we can do it in September. If restrictions still preclude this then it'll have to be May 2021

Thanks again to all those who have sponsored us. That money is already with the Downs Syndrome Association (I think). Given all charities are struggling due to limited fundraising opportunities I hope it lets them help those who need help


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2020)

We (the four ride participants) have watched the Covid19 situation unfold with dread for two reasons. First, obviously, is the enormity of the tragedy and cost in terms of life and impact on the economy and society.
The second reason, and maybe slightly selfishly, has been the inevitable knock-on effect to our LEJOG plan and we have gone from 'It might still be ok' to 'There might be a slight delay' and finally the realisation that 'This year may be a write-off'.
The LEJOG trip represents, if not the biggest, then certainly a huge target and goal for each of us in 2020. We have planned, trained and prepared for the May departure, only to have this taken from us just as we got down to counting weeks rather than months until we set off.
It's a big disappointment, but in reality just a minor inconvenience when compared to the bigger picture of what is currently happening across the globe.
The main thing is that we all stay safe and healthy. We are determined to complete this ride as soon as it is safe and possible to do so. This is a postponement, not a cancellation so watch this space.....


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2020)

A friend of mine has also postponed his LEJOG until next year. All B&B's and tickets cancelled.. 

I doubt even later this year will be practical to do, as no-one knows how long things will take to return to normal.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Apr 2020)

It's the right decision Skol, sadly, I'm gutted for you guys and I'd been following your occasional updates with special interest given that I was planning for May 2021 (and it's always interesting to follow other people's preparations).


----------



## contadino (1 Apr 2020)

I like Skol said:


> This is a postponement, not a cancellation so watch this space.....


That's the point, right there. It's only wasted energy if it becomes a cancellation. Everyone had plans for this year that have been knobbled by this lurgy, so I expect that many things will have been postponed although admittedly most probably weren't as noble or grand as a LEJOG...


----------



## Kestevan (1 Apr 2020)

Gutting.... but I can't see how you could do anything else.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2020)

I did think about this trip earlier in the week ,really you couldn't make another decision . Us Leicester Ccers have a tough plan for early June 2021


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Apr 2020)

I dont think you really had any choice at all. Everything is cancelled in the ultra distance field until at least September and probably beyond that as well. We have decided not to leave Denmark at all this year, regardless of what sanctions are lifted. It feels like the safest place for us.

Hopefully, you will get yourself organised for next year. But be aware that there will be a huge rush on Lejog next year.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2020)

Update.........

We decided not to go ahead this September. The lockdowns are in a fairly fluid state and it feels like things could change quickly. That, combined with the fact that pubs, cafes etc aren't very comfortable environments at the moment meant we have delayed to May 2021

The good news is that we're getting the accommodation booked up for a May 11 depart Land's End, May 21 arrive John O'Groats

All we need is weather next May like we enjoyed this year


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2020)

Good decision. I’ve a feeling pubs will shut again nationwide in the not too distant future. Pubs are clearly popping up as places where superspreading is starting to occur.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Aug 2020)

I am sure you have made the right decision, under the circumstances.

They say, every cloud has a silver lining, well, I missed your post first time around, and, only saw the "bumped" version, so, you got an extra donation


----------



## nickyboy (17 Nov 2020)

So exactly 6 months from now we should be pulling into Perth with 3 more days to go to JoG
Just got to keep the miles ticking over through the winter and try not to fall off again (2 weeks ago, luckily nothing broken)

Donations so far £1600 incl gift aid. Thanks to everyone who has contributed


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2021)

So we met up in September 2019 and planned this charity LEJOG for May 2020

Covid came so May 2020 became September 2020. September 2020 became May 2021....hopefully this is the last postponement. We are on our way, leaving Lands End on June 29, arriving John O'Groats July 9. All the accommodation is rebooked (again)....fingers crossed. All I've got to do is get fit and lose about 4kg


----------



## I like Skol (23 Feb 2021)

nickyboy said:


> fingers crossed. All I've got to do is get fit and lose about 4kg


Only 4? 



Looking forward to it. There has been many delays so far, very frustrating, but hopefully this time we achieve our goal and justify the generous and kind donations made so far and generate some additional ones for a great cause.


----------



## Domus (24 Feb 2021)

Let me know when you pass through Bury / Rossendale and I will tag along for a while if you don't mind.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2021)

Domus said:


> Let me know when you pass through Bury / Rossendale and I will tag along for a while if you don't mind.


It'll be Sunday July 4....up via Bury, Accrington. I'll find some way to allow dot watching of our progress. Company would be welcome, fellow participants will be fed up with my chit chat after a few days


----------



## Domus (5 Mar 2021)

In the diary,


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2021)

@nickyboy it might be worth popping your route in this thread ,you might get some other company . I know it's in another thread but I can't find it


----------



## nickyboy (17 Apr 2021)

A quick update....

Everything is planned and booked for us to kick off from Penzance on June 29. A few more weeks of regular tootling on the bike and then look to up the mileage a bit in the weeks before LEJOG. Mrs N currently cutting down portion size to encourage me to lose a few lbs. All looking very hopeful for everything open in July 

The great news is that we've raised £3,300 so far...and I haven't applied the thumbscrews yet to my business contacts


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jun 2021)

IT'S NEARLY HERE!

Just over a week to go until we start our big adventure. If our transport plans for Monday 28th don't go awry we will hopefully have an easy evening potter from Penzance to Lands End and back, before the proper daily cycling begins on Tuesday 29th.

Here's a picture of the four of us on a full kit dress rehearsal two weeks ago.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jun 2021)

Good luck ,here's hoping for a tailwind all the way


----------



## gavroche (28 Jun 2021)

One day to go! Hope you all get a good night's sleep and clement weather for your start. Keep us posted.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2021)

I assume you are on your way down south - do you have a ride route you can share ?


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jun 2021)

We will shortly be breakfasting in the garden of our Camelford accommodation before setting off on our 80 mile trip for today, destination Wellington.
So far we have been amazed by the generosity of strangers who are making donations to our chosen charity along the way


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2021)

Do you have a car backup ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

Hope it's going well. I'm jealous.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jun 2021)

Wishing you all the best... keep us posted, donated on your Virgin Money page!

Fantastic.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Do you have a car backup ?


No. Fully unsupported. We are staying in accommodation each night but carrying all our own kit (tools, clothes, toiletries, etc)


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jun 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Wishing you all the best... keep us posted, donated on your Virgin Money page!
> 
> Fantastic.


Thank you. We are being repeatedly amazed by the generosity of the general public and people we are meeting along the way. Two cafe owners have donated our meal costs and more so far, and we are only on day two! It restores your faith in human kindness and nature


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jun 2021)

View: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=661499663912500&id=533705376691930&set=a.533712936691174&source=44&__tn__=%2B%3D

Best crab sandwiches in the world and super sincere, lovely owner 

https://www.unionroadmotovelo.com/
Super custom motorbikes, coffee and cakes. What more could you want....
Oh, maybe an owner that has actually cycled LEJOG himself, and made a more than generous contribution to the charity. (Took 20+ days to do it though , bit quicker next time maybe guys? ).


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jul 2021)

I was going to post daily updates but I'm too knackered most of the time. As Steve says, the standout is the amazing generosity of people who just push cash into our hands when they see us in the matching cycling tops. We are having a great, if challenging, time as well but this is the icing on the cake

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/QXBpXklRwhb

This is the link to Day 2 (yesterday). 80 odd miles from Cornwall to Somerset with hilly Devon in the middle


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

I like Skol said:


> No. Fully unsupported. We are staying in accommodation each night but carrying all our own kit (tools, clothes, toiletries, etc)



Where is @nickyboy stuff ? On that road bike ?


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jul 2021)

Mostly in my panniers.... Lazy fekker he is, even his flipflops ended up in my luggage today!


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jul 2021)

Just turning in for the night. Rest of the team retired about 9.30 - 10.00pm.

I'm feeling good and strong so far and hope this continues. Today another amazing day. 105 miles in superb weather, what more could we ask for?


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2021)

Day 6 dawns and thankfully it isn't raining (yet).
A good night at home and with our own beds was certainly welcome as yesterday, despite being a short day at not much more than 40 miles, was quite hard. Heavy rain and the cumulative tiredness of the journey so far (plus comfort niggles for some team members ) meant the spirits and legs were flagging.
Today is a new day and hopefully after a small rest and some bike fettling (saddle swap for poor Wayne, not really ideal at this stage in the game) we will be back to the jolly banter and high spirits of the previous day's 🤞

90 miles from Manchester to Tebay today and we pass the halfway point somewhere near the Lakes.

Ride safe folks


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2021)

Fabulous day today. Started out from Tebay in slightly cool and drizzly conditions then climbed for a good while which was hard on the old legs after 500+ miles in the previous days. Fortunately the weather soon improved and the scenery also got exponentially better after we crossed the border and left Gretna.
Also got caught by another LEJOG group that in chatting we discovered had left LE 2 days before us and were travelling unladen with van support!!!! They blasted off up our final climb from Eskdalemuir, but Nick let me off the leash to show them how it was done......
I monstered the climb and the downhill that followed, despite my panniers being full of team kit, and spare bottled water, and emergency snacks picked up in Gretna due to the empty void we were about to cross.
After TTing the final 10+ miles I arrived at the accommodation feeling great, over 10 minutes ahead of my team mates and another 10 minutes ahead of the other 'LEJOG lite' supported travellers 
Hope I don't regret the little burst of sillyness tomorrow


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2021)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention.... Another day of great cafe stops and brilliant evening dining. This really is turning into a tour of culinary delights with a little bit of cycling in between


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2021)

Last night's menu, especially for @gavroche 





Lobster and Champagne. That's how you finish a LEJOG


----------



## gavroche (10 Jul 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Last night's menu, especially for @gavroche
> View attachment 598280
> 
> 
> Lobster and Champagne. That's how you finish a LEJOG


That looks absolutely divine. I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jul 2021)

Well done everyone of you


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2021)

Well done all.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2021)

Great achievement, all!


----------



## StuAff (10 Jul 2021)

Well done chaps!


----------



## Domus (10 Jul 2021)

Well done all


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2021)

Great stuff.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2021)

When I've got some time I'll write a proper ride report. Suffice to say it was a fabulous experience. Our route was ace (I planned it ) with loads of spectacular countryside but not too hilly to be unenjoyable. We had no physical or mechanical issues (just one puncture between us). We ate a drank royally. Between us we didn't lose any weight at all and I think that contributed to our general well-being.

Best of all we've raised about £8,000 so far


----------



## annedonnelly (11 Jul 2021)

Oh! Well done on the ride & raising all that cash.
Looks like you had a great time. Look forward to reading the ride report!


----------



## gavroche (11 Jul 2021)

nickyboy said:


> When I've got some time I'll write a proper ride report. Suffice to say it was a fabulous experience. Our route was ace (I planned it ) with loads of spectacular countryside but not too hilly to be unenjoyable. We had no physical or mechanical issues (just one puncture between us). We ate a drank royally. Between us we didn't lose any weight at all and I think that contributed to our general well-being.
> 
> Best of all we've raised about £8,000 so far


Well, after doing that, next time you organise the Manchester- LLandudno ride, it will be just a stroll for you. 
Congratulations to you all for your achievement.


----------

